# Baby Pics?



## Prodomus (Jun 8, 2009)

Here are some pics of Prospect's Danika - she is 1/2 Hanoverian by ES Donavan out of our clyde/hackney mare.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Suprisingly not. All the horses I have were bought at 2 years or older and the old owners didn't give me any pictures of them.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is Dona exactly as I found her - you can see mom, Velvet if you look closely nudging her. I swear Velv came up to me and nickered soft & low, I went into the stall and petted her, and she immediately nudged me with her nose, then nudged the foal - she did it several times as if she was sayin' 'hey, look what I did!!' 









I can't find the one of Trixie. But I will keep looking.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

The breeder sent us pictures of Cherokee as a baby. He was adorable (of course!) :wink:



























And now....


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Cherokee is beautiful


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Ha, mine is still a baby, but here is a picture of him looking all serious at a week old:


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

He's ADORABLE Sara! I love his ears. I want them  Cute foals everyone! They were supposed to give me a picture of Spirit all wobbly, but they never did :'(


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, this little colt isn't mine, but he was born and raised by my place so I spent a lot of time with him! His name is Starfire and he is such a sweet colt!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

First Justice @ 6 months old the day we brought him home, 2nd Justice now @ 2yrs old.
Next is Jazz at about 8 months old ( she had major mane issues ) lol
and lastly our lil guy we just lost:-(


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is my beautiful boy Barney aged 3 months


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Skittles as a Yearling


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> Here's Spirit when he was little with his mommy . . .


He is absolutely darling!!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

To BerkleysTops, Thanks! I think he's darling too 
To FjordFan, What breed is Barney?

Everyone has the cutest little babys <3


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I wish I had foal pics on my computer, they're all printed though! Might try scanning a couple just for here...but for now, best I have is yearling shots!

Khodi as a yearling, wearing the saddle for the first time - he was out of my mare Cinder by a Welsh Pony Stallion. He had a totally flaxen tail until he was about 6 months old, then started growing in darker! Sold him a couple months after this pic.









Eve, my Clyde/TB filly as a yearling before I brought her home.









And at about 14 months









What about a baby puppy? I think they count! LOL my mom has 2!

Riddles









And Cruiser









Cruiser and Riddles, she's a bit older than him!


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

The only baby picture I have of Loki is on this registration papers... I gotta ask for some more.


Heres when he was between 2-5 years old :lol: Not to sure


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll get one of my paint mare


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

here she is at 3 weeks sorry bout the pic and one of her at three


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I have a few of Zierra when she was born 










The day she was born. Zena wouldn't let her nurse so we had to twitch her to help out and everything was fine after that (she was a maiden mare).









A couple of days old. I know Zena looks horrible, she was so badly starved and abused when we got her we didn't even believe she was 10 months pregnant. She somehow managed to give birth all be herself to a completely healthy foal.









Again.










A couple months old.










As a two year old









And my big chunky monkey all growed up ten years later!


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

OH PUPPY PICTURES!

This is my dog Luke when he was a puppy..










This sums up Luke's personality completely..











And this is my other dog Mickey as a puppy. Notice the mohawk that he still has


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

aww love the foal and puppy pic so cute lol


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Lilly, born on the 20th may 09


























hope you like them


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Casi as a foal









Chianti as a weanling

















Cocoa

















Cruiser

















Jackpot, colt born here last year but we sold him (Casi's colt)

















Marina









Earl









Radiance (RIP)

















Sage


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Current foal, Shakespeare, who is Sage's colt

























Another of last year's foals, Sierra (daughter of Cocoa)

























And the third foal of last year, Solitaire (I don't have foal photos of her dam)

































And Tracker, the sire of last year's foals


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww! Look at all of the cute babies! I wish I had baby picutres of my guys I bet they were adorable


----------

